# WALLPAPER: VistaVG Starts Now Released by Me



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 8, 2007)

Guys!
Its a very simple and minimal wallpaper created by me.  
I hope u guys will like it.   

*img251.imageshack.us/img251/3987/previewfd1.jpg*


Download Link
*


----------



## blueshift (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 8, 2007)

looks gr8 too!


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 8, 2007)

Black is always nice on desktop , i did some modification in it to suit my choice.

This one is on my desktop
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/4338/vista3thumbmd6.jpg

The other two variations with big and small logo.
*img408.imageshack.us/img408/5214/vistasmalllogothumbzb1.jpg

*img441.imageshack.us/img441/9018/vistathumbix6.jpg


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 8, 2007)

@tarey_g
yours is good, too!


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice work VG & tarey_g


----------



## Anup Nair (Feb 8, 2007)

WoW Nice work VG & tarey_g


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 8, 2007)

thnx guys for ur comments!  
@tarey
ur Vista logo is looking cool.


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 8, 2007)

Reps added to VG & tarey_g...

Hey vishal create more cool wallpapers....


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice ones both of you


----------



## max_demon (Feb 8, 2007)

gr8 one Vishal . can u create mac or linux walls please?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 9, 2007)

Great wallpapers from both vishal and tarey...keep it up guys!


----------



## hemant_mathur (Feb 9, 2007)

Great wallpapers.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 9, 2007)

thnx to all of u for ur comments.  

*PS:* As I hv received so many messages from users regarding to the permission to edit my wallpaper, here I'm giving my permission to all of u. U can change the wallpaper as "tarey_g" did, u can change the logo by simply deleting that area and then fill up it with black color and then u can paste ur own logo there without any problem.  
But don't forget to give me credit while posting it.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 9, 2007)

@vishal, tarey
can you make some cool ubuntu linux wallpapers like these please?


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 9, 2007)

another one , this time from scratch. Based on the vista slogan 'The Wow Starts now'. 1024x768

*img180.imageshack.us/img180/8909/vis2thumbhc2.jpg


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 9, 2007)

This one is better than the last one
Cool
repped you


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 9, 2007)

Thtz  a nice one tarey_g


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 9, 2007)

Here are two vista walls created by me,i made them quickly,not much efforts have been used

*img168.imageshack.us/img168/3053/myvistawallkf2.th.jpg

*img115.imageshack.us/img115/7254/newvistawallsx2.th.jpg

Hope you like these two


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 9, 2007)

@tarey
the wow one is gud too!
reped you, tarey and VG


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Feb 10, 2007)

excellent next one tarey.....reps for you!


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Feb 10, 2007)

All r gr8


----------



## Anup Nair (Feb 10, 2007)

Good wallpapers tech_mastermind *www.pretticons.com/s/d/62a82059.gif


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ Thanks


----------



## hcp006sl (Feb 10, 2007)

Nice walls.


----------



## cyborg47 (Feb 11, 2007)

Even i made one,
*img131.imageshack.us/img131/1475/vistawallpm6.th.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Feb 11, 2007)

@ax3
thnx buddy!  

@cyborg47 & tech_mastermind
Looking cool guys.


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 11, 2007)

@cyborg47
yours is cool too!


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 11, 2007)

Thx everyone who liked it.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 13, 2007)

@Shankar Ganesh ,I made a ubuntu wallpaper as you wanted . Hope you like it.

Smoother version : click the thumb
*img368.imageshack.us/img368/3294/ubuntuhighthumbax5.jpg

Click here for sharper/crisp version of the above wallpaper


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> another one , this time from scratch. Based on the vista slogan 'The Wow Starts now'. 1024x768
> 
> *img180.imageshack.us/img180/8909/vis2thumbhc2.jpg


WOW!  It is really awesome. 
__________
Here are a few more:

*img114.imageshack.us/img114/3052/vista1tc5.th.jpg

*img370.imageshack.us/img370/8886/vista2dl1.th.jpg

Some related to Apple, for the people who asked:

*tn3-2.deviantart.com/fs13/300W/f/2007/015/f/e/Apple_iPhone_by_kool_n_casual.jpg

*img468.imageshack.us/img468/6716/shutupyf9.th.jpg

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/9417/ibookg4byletsmacmw8.th.jpg

*img367.imageshack.us/img367/7763/ironapplebm4.th.jpg

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/6606/innovationbyshiruken343ww3.th.jpg

If you guys like any of these, I can upload a few more.


----------



## tarey_g (Feb 14, 2007)

^^ Nice walls (specially the blue macbook) , but i don't get some of them . Who wud love to put some OS hating/taunting wallpaper on his desktop ,its the place where ppl love to put what they 'like' ! hmm maybe few.. coz some ppl 'like' to hate. 
I wud never put linux sux or 'paris hilton'  wallpaper on my desktop, its my desktop i want to look it good. Currently i have Ubuntu wallpaper on my windows desk


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 14, 2007)

I like aryayush these cool walls,post more 

Ubuntu wallpaper is nice,tareg_g


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

OK, here are some more:

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/9203/bylumacbe0.th.jpg

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/7321/apple2007widegc9.th.jpg

*img396.imageshack.us/img396/1350/appleiphoneyg4.th.jpg

*img182.imageshack.us/img182/6509/applehappyhalloween1byelc3.th.jpg

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/5787/blackapplebyleopicpa4.th.jpg

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/9804/doyouhavethespiritby1ceve4.th.jpg

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/1037/iphonemashupbyinvisold1.th.jpg

*img152.imageshack.us/img152/8827/iphonewallv3bystkdesignym0.th.jpg

*img207.imageshack.us/img207/3561/minishufflebystkdesignci8.th.jpg

Enjoy all the Apple goodness!


----------



## Third Eye (Feb 14, 2007)

Cool,thanks for posting...

Reps added...


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 14, 2007)

Really nice ones
Mac ones are really cool


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is one for apple lovers. Its all apple


----------



## Anup Nair (Feb 14, 2007)

They are either Wikipedia featured pictures or Commons featured pictures.
They have an aspect ratio of 4:3 or 5:4 | 16:10

Wikipedia featured desktop backgrounds aspect ratio of 4:3 or 5:4

Wikipedia featured widescreen desktop backgrounds  aspect ratio of 16:10


----------



## aryayush (Feb 14, 2007)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Cool,thanks for posting...
> 
> Reps added...


Thanks, buddy! 



			
				SE><IE said:
			
		

> Here is one for apple lovers. Its all apple


Damn! It isn't the right size for my screen. LOL!


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Feb 14, 2007)

@tarey_g
Thankyou Very Much For The Ubuntu Wallpaper.

Loved It <3


----------



## paul_007 (Feb 16, 2007)

very nice.... gr8 wallpapers


----------

